

Microsoft's great looking surface phone design - pedalpete
http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/13/4728184/microsoft-surface-phone-testing-while-nokia-experimented-with-android

======
tadfisher
That is a render from DeviantArt, produced by a person who does not represent
Microsoft.

~~~
pedalpete
You are correct, sorry, I didn't read the caption. [http://jonas-
daehnert.deviantart.com/art/Microsoft-Surface-P...](http://jonas-
daehnert.deviantart.com/art/Microsoft-Surface-
Phone-8-310378612?q=gallery%3Ayronimus&qo=2)

